# Captain Juan E Lightfoot 2/7th Sfg(a)



## TLDR20 (Dec 16, 2010)

RIP Sir.

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Dec. 16, 2010) - U.S. Army Capt. Juan E. Lightfoot, 34, died at Womack Army Medical Center on Fort Bragg, Sunday, Dec. 12, following an accident during unit pre-scuba training several days earlier.

 Lightfoot was a Special Forces detachment commander assigned to Co. C, 2nd Bn., 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne). He was a native of Elmont, N.Y.

 Lightfoot graduated from Xavier High School and enlisted in the U.S. Marine Corps in 1995 as a Personal Finance Records Clerk. In 2004, he completed the Marine’s Officer Basic Course and the Infantry Officer course in Quantico, Va. 

 After serving for five years as a Marine Infantry Officer, Lightfoot attended the Special Forces Assessment and Selection Course in July, 2008. In November, 2010 after successfully completing the Special Forces Qualification Course, he was assigned to the 7th Special Forces Group. 

 Lightfoot conducted multiple deployments as a Marine Corps officer in support of the War on Terror to both Operations Iraqi Freedom (OIF) and Enduring Freedom (OEF).

 Lightfoot’s military education includes Marine Combat Training, the Marine Infantry Officer Course, the Expeditionary Warfare School, the Reconnaissance Long Range Surveillance Course, Tactical Air Control Party Course, Basic Airborne School, Special Forces Qualification Course, and Survival, Evasion, Resistance, and Escape Course.

 His awards and decorations include the Combat Action Ribbon, Marine Corps Good Conduct Medal, Navy and Marine Corps Achievement Medal, National Defense Service Medal, Afghanistan Campaign Medal, the Iraq Campaign Medal, the Global War on Terrorism Expeditionary Medal, the Global War on Terrorism Service Medal, Sea Service Deployment Ribbon, Armed Forces Expeditionary Medal, Navy Meritorious Unit Commendation, Navy Unit Commendation, Special Forces Tab, and Parachutist Badge. He was posthumously awarded the Meritorious Service Medal.

 Lightfoot is survived by his parents, Denise Carter and Damian Gennino of Elmont, N.Y.

 The circumstances surrounding his death are currently under investigation.
 			 			 				 					Attached Thumbnails


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 16, 2010)

Damn.  Fair winds and following seas, sir.


----------



## Dame (Dec 16, 2010)

Rest in peace, Captain.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 16, 2010)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## rlowery60 (Dec 16, 2010)

Rest in Peace Sir


----------



## 0699 (Dec 16, 2010)

Damn.  I knew this guy; we were at ANGLICO together.

RIP Marine.


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 16, 2010)

Condolences to family and friends.  RIP.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 16, 2010)

Rest easy sir.

F.M.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 16, 2010)

Damn, what a shame.  RIP Marine and Semper Fi.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 16, 2010)

DOL, Sir.  Rest Easy.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Dec 16, 2010)

RIP 7th Brother.....you will be missed.......


----------



## AWP (Dec 17, 2010)

Blue Skies.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 17, 2010)

RIP sir.  Your rest is well-earned if too early granted.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 17, 2010)

RIP Sir.


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 17, 2010)

RIP, Captain Lightfoot, thoughts out to family and friends.


----------



## Swill (Dec 27, 2010)

I just saw this. This is absolutely heartbreaking news. Juan and I were stationed together in Newport, RI from 1999-2000 when he was still a young Devil Dog and I was still an aimlesss Squid. One word to describe Juan: Honor. (for those that knew Juan, you know why I chose that word). He was an absolute PT beast and VERY intelligent, but more than that he was a good friend. He and two other Marines staioned there served as inspiration for me at a young age; my first real exposure to real professionalism. I didn't keep up with him afer I PCSed (and now I'm kicking myself for it) but I have no doubt he was an outstanding Officer. We just lost a super guy.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Dec 27, 2010)

RIP warrior and sorry to you that knew him for your loss.


----------



## tova (Dec 27, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 5, 2011)

Rest In God'sPeace Capt.


----------

